# how do I remove all of the annoying ads on Android



## bacoksai (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all,
this is probably a very dumb question
but anyway, how do I remove all of the annoying ads from the free downloaded applications on my Android device 
your answer are highly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## vx117 (Jun 4, 2012)

bacoksai said:


> Hi all,
> this is probably a very dumb question
> but anyway, how do I remove all of the annoying ads from the free downloaded applications on my Android device
> your answer are highly appreciated.
> thanks

Click to collapse



If you're phone is rooted you can try AdFree: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...DEsImNvbS5iaWd0aW5jYW4uYW5kcm9pZC5hZGZyZWUiXQ..

This is by far the most effective adblocking app.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 4, 2012)

I use AdAway from the Play Store, does the job for me. Any ad blocker will do though, as long as you're rooted.
Also, if the app doesn't require the Internet then you can turn the data connection off when using it. I used to do that with Angry Birds before I rooted my phone.

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## tatlotry (Jun 4, 2012)

use adaway.. it's simple and very user friendly.. Ads also annoy me, we share the same prob.. so glad if it could help you out..


----------



## quircky (Jun 4, 2012)

Are these apps for free? I want to remove the annoying ads as well.


----------



## mikpel (Jun 4, 2012)

The ads are there to support developer.
If you really want to remove them, the easiest way is to use your phone offline whenever you are using the add supported app


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 4, 2012)

quircky said:


> Are these apps for free? I want to remove the annoying ads as well.

Click to collapse



Yeah, AdAway is free from Play Store

Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium


----------



## bacoksai (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks all for answering my question 



vx117 said:


> If you're phone is rooted you can try AdFree: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...DEsImNvbS5iaWd0aW5jYW4uYW5kcm9pZC5hZGZyZWUiXQ..
> 
> This is by far the most effective adblocking app.

Click to collapse





ROFLkopter said:


> I use AdAway from the Play Store, does the job for me. Any ad blocker will do though, as long as you're rooted.
> Also, if the app doesn't require the Internet then you can turn the data connection off when using it. I used to do that with Angry Birds before I rooted my phone.
> 
> Press 'Thanks' if I helped!
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



well, both apps require a rooted device. my tablet is not rooted yet, and I haven't even think of rooting it 
but thanks anyway guys, I'll try those apps when my tablet is rooted someday 



mikpel said:


> The ads are there to support developer.
> If you really want to remove them, the easiest way is to use your phone offline whenever you are using the add supported app

Click to collapse



yes, I know those ads are there to support the developers.
but, if I use my tablet offline, there's not much that I can do with it since a lot of apps require data plan to run


----------



## goran95 (Dec 30, 2012)

*re:*

The best ad blocker is ''AD Blocker Trial''   try it all, it's free on play store and doesn't require root acsses, that's simple ya...


----------



## onyxbits (Dec 30, 2012)

Use a firewall (e.g. Droidwall), set filtering to "whitelist" and only allow those applications that really must have internet access. That will not only block ads but also prevent apps from phoning home other sensitive data. Of course, you need a rooted device for this.


----------



## arybagusoctora (Jan 2, 2013)

Try Adfree friend.. you can download in play store!
i have try it


----------



## pablo2121 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Some roms have it built in*

Find a rom that has ad blocker already in the list of extras.


----------



## crypticmystic (Mar 21, 2013)

*play store has removed ad removing apps?*

Hmm, it looks like the ad removing apps are gone from the play store (which I guess I understand from googles point of view - they probably get a few pennies for these ads also)..  Is there another place to get these?  Amazon app store has  "ad-blocker pro", but the 3 reviews all say it doesn't work..

Is there non-store place for some of these..  We can load a rom yet with ads removed for the LG Motion 4G, but removing the ads would be good enough for me 

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




crypticmystic said:


> Hmm, it looks like the ad removing apps are gone from the play store (which I guess I understand from googles point of view - they probably get a few pennies for these ads also)..  Is there another place to get these?  Amazon app store has  "ad-blocker pro", but the 3 reviews all say it doesn't work..
> 
> Is there non-store place for some of these..  We can load a rom yet with ads removed for the LG Motion 4G, but removing the ads would be good enough for me

Click to collapse



Ah indeed.. Apparently I'm too much of a newbie to allowed to post links, but google "pcmag" and "ad-block" and I guess you'll see the article..  I do see that the apps are available on f-droid (which is an open source apps store that I can't post a link to either - google is usually your friend here)...


----------



## KiakSvk (Mar 21, 2013)

bacoksai said:


> Hi all,
> this is probably a very dumb question
> but anyway, how do I remove all of the annoying ads from the free downloaded applications on my Android device
> your answer are highly appreciated.
> thanks

Click to collapse



You can try to download and use Lucky Patcher, very usefull app. It can help you.


----------



## aarish1 (Mar 21, 2013)

You can download Adblock plus from their official website  because google has pulled these adblocking apps from play store or you can use the lucky patcher if you have a rooted device. Hope it helps!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Izzysoft (May 10, 2013)

crypticmystic said:


> Hmm, it looks like the ad removing apps are gone from the play store (which I guess I understand from googles point of view - they probably get a few pennies for these ads also)..  Is there another place to get these?  Amazon app store has  "ad-blocker pro", but the 3 reviews all say it doesn't work..

Click to collapse



For AdAway, check F-Droid. AdFree can be found at the Adfree Android Homepage.

As both work using a modified /etc/hosts file, one could also manipulate that manually. But that would be quite a hazzle :silly:

I remember there was one app that worked by disabling the ad modules themselves -- which would be much more interesting to me. I just cannot figure out which app that was. Any hints?


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (May 10, 2013)

aarish1 said:


> You can download Adblock plus from their official website  because google has pulled these adblocking apps from play store or you can use the lucky patcher if you have a rooted device. Hope it helps!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can confirm that_ Adblock Plus_ installs and works well with un-rooted devices.


----------



## Shoppey (May 10, 2013)

*nice*



aarish1 said:


> You can download Adblock plus from their official website  because google has pulled these adblocking apps from play store or you can use the lucky patcher if you have a rooted device. Hope it helps!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just wanted to say thanks! :good:

Also alot of other good suggestions here.  Adaway jusy bugs the **** out of my phone though (Desire HD JTime R8).


----------



## zipperX (May 29, 2013)

If you just want a file host http://adf*ly/703YZ just copy and save as on notepad with name host. Then copy to your sdcard and copy again to /system/etc


----------



## urobasa (May 29, 2013)

bacoksai said:


> Hi all,
> this is probably a very dumb question
> but anyway, how do I remove all of the annoying ads from the free downloaded applications on my Android device
> your answer are highly appreciated.
> thanks

Click to collapse



root device and install adfree


----------



## bacoksai (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all,
this is probably a very dumb question
but anyway, how do I remove all of the annoying ads from the free downloaded applications on my Android device 
your answer are highly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## xfire22 (May 29, 2013)

At last got rid of those damn ads cheers for Heads up :good:


----------



## muztopa (Jul 8, 2013)

bacoksai said:


> Hi all,
> this is probably a very dumb question
> but anyway, how do I remove all of the annoying ads from the free downloaded applications on my Android device
> your answer are highly appreciated.
> thanks

Click to collapse



try this one, it should work... ADFREE  :good:


----------



## rampo (Jul 8, 2013)

bacoksai said:


> Hi all,
> this is probably a very dumb question
> but anyway, how do I remove all of the annoying ads from the free downloaded applications on my Android device
> your answer are highly appreciated.
> thanks

Click to collapse



You can just disable Wi-Fi or Data Connection when you see ads. :victory:


----------



## snehalmasne (Jun 14, 2014)

The ads are there to support developer.
If you really want to remove them, the easiest way is to use your phone offline whenever you are using the add supported app 

Regards,
Snehal Masne


----------



## hackmod (Jun 14, 2014)

Adaway  from the play store


----------



## upendrades (Jul 3, 2014)

*MoaAB*

Root and try MoaAB.. Report your experience..


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Adaway

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## surya.putra (Aug 8, 2014)

Ad Away still the best for me..


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Adfree android

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Valik98 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Help!!!!*

Hi , today when i unlock my phone i saw a strange icon in status bar , when i pull down i saw wifi icon with a red mark and chinese characters , after a second the notification disapier alone!!!! , is this an ads , and if its ads should i be worried? Thanks


----------



## h3hh (Mar 13, 2016)

All the offered solutions require rooting my device.  I do not want to root my device. please offer a solution that does not require rooting.


----------



## androikinfo (Mar 14, 2017)

*Use Ad Blocker app*

To block annoying ads you can use Lucky Patcher apk or Adaway. But you have to root your Android first.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2017)

androikinfo said:


> To block annoying ads you can use Lucky Patcher apk or Adaway. But you have to root your Android first.

Click to collapse



Discussions of using Lucky Patcher or any other warez software arent allowed at XDA, the Moderators here wont tolerate it, in fact, even the loyal members here don't tolerate members that use them either, that's a good way to get black balled around here. This is, after all, a site built by developers and warez is designed to steal their work, it's not very smart to discuss using something that can steal from them here.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## androikinfo (Mar 14, 2017)

I am sorry.


----------

